
Facebook gets £11m tax credit, after vowing to pay more to taxman - Jerry2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/10/09/facebook-gets-11m-tax-credit-despite-vowing-to-pay-more-to-taxma/
======
M_Grey
You'd think that the UK would have learned everything there was to know about
just how pointless and dangerous appeasement is.

------
arcanus
Do as I say, not as I do.

